# Revised...power, rep r, shock: legs



## gopro (Aug 9, 2002)

week 1: power

-squats...3 x 4-6
-leg press...3 x 4-6
-single leg extension...2 x 4-6
-lying leg curl...3 x 4-6
-stiff deadlift...2-3 x 4-6

week 2: rep range

-leg extension...2 x 8-10
-hack squat...3 x 10-12
-one legged leg press...3 x 12-15
-lying leg curl...2 x 6-8
-stiff deadlift...2 x 8-10
-single leg curl or seated leg curl...1-2 x 10-12

week 3: shock

-superset: leg extension/front squat...1-2 x 8-10 each
-superset: leg extension/sissy squat or leg press...1-2 x 8-10 each
-dropset: lunge...1 x 8-10, drop, 8-10
-superset: leg curl seated or lying/toes pointed hyperextension...1-2 x 8-10 each
-dropset: single leg curl...1-2 x 8-10, drop, 8-10

OUCH...thats what you'll be saying when your thighs get so big they start rubbing together when you walk!


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 9, 2002)

They already DO rub together  it' damn annoyin


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 9, 2002)

I hate that to, gotta watch what I wear or I get a friggin heat rash.


----------



## KarlW (Aug 9, 2002)

So where do Calves fit into the Power/Rep/Shock routine ?

ps I was wonderin' where the squats were !


----------



## gopro (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KarlW *_
> So where do Calves fit into the Power/Rep/Shock routine ?
> 
> ps I was wonderin' where the squats were !



Put them wherever you wish. I train em twice per week...mondays and thursdays.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 24, 2003)

> leg curl seated or lying/toes pointed hyperextension


hey Gopro, i've just started doing shock week, but I don't have a lying leg curl machine or a seated leg curl machine at home, are there any exercises that i can use to replace this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 24, 2003)

Stiff legged deads is about the only thing I'm aware of if you have no leg curl machine. This will also work your lower back.

Keep your head up somewhat when during the excersize, and dont bounce doing the movement. I usually set the weight down in between each rep for a pause, ab strength will be very important if you want to be able to go heavy on this and maintain form without injury.


----------



## HeavyLineBacker (Jul 24, 2003)

lol thats mostly a fat kid problem? chafers


----------



## gopro (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> hey Gopro, i've just started doing shock week, but I don't have a lying leg curl machine or a seated leg curl machine at home, are there any exercises that i can use to replace this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Hmmm, that is a tough one. If you have dumbells you can try leg curls on a bench while holding a light dumbell between your feet. If you can do this than I'd do the stiff leg deads first and follow that up with really slow dumbell leg curls.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 25, 2003)

hey thanks for the reply Mudge and gopro, I'm able to do seated leg curls not laying hyperextended ones, so i'm doing stiff legged deadlifts, followed by seated leg curls now.


----------



## gopro (Aug 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> hey thanks for the reply Mudge and gopro, I'm able to do seated leg curls not laying hyperextended ones, so i'm doing stiff legged deadlifts, followed by seated leg curls now.



That'll do


----------

